# Work in progress, and a first for me.



## jaycook

Today Mudhole's newsletter shows that they are selling painted Fuji SK2 seats. They don't have this color. And, this is the first shot for me with an elliptical grip inlay. Got one more design fleshed out that looks pretty good, and a couple floating around in my head. Not enough time in the day.


----------



## Tx Grizzly

what are using to paint your reel seats if you dont mind me asking? looks great...


----------



## jaycook

Tx Grizzly said:


> what are using to paint your reel seats if you dont mind me asking? looks great...


I'm using an airbrush to cut down on waste since it only takes such a small amount of paint. The paint is a base coat/clear coat system exactly like whats used on automobiles. Along with a lot of priming and wet sanding. I'm using House of Kolor, and Kustom Shop brands that comes from TCPGlobal.com.


----------



## Sisco Kid

That is some Fine ars Work.
Lime Green Rocks. 


Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Swampland

Jay I want that rod or one just like it. That is as awesome as it gets. I'm serious about my offer.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

Awesome.


----------



## Louarn

I saw this one born part after part, and I was sure you was preparing a killer weapon. Your sharp and slick work really deserves congratulations.


----------



## teamfirstcast

That's just fine all over! I tried painting a blank "dark cherry red" yesterday for a repair for a customer and it isn't even close to that quality (still have sanding and clear coats to go...). Very nice!


----------



## Skiff

Very nice!


----------



## JuanC

Beautiful work Jay. The Lime green really pops.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Really like the grips too!


----------



## jaycook

Thanks for all the compliments guys.

Lance, there's no purple on it.


----------



## capfab

Just fantastic!!!!


----------



## Law Dog

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## BRH

Wow... Fantastic work!


----------



## ellisredfish

Man, that picture lit up my room. Nice rod.


----------



## Wafflejaw

It just screams custom!...Again, Nice work Jay!


----------



## Goags

Beautiful, Jay! That's a slick paint job and love the work w/ the grip.


----------



## alldaylong

Looks sharp Jay, I do have a question though. How durable is the finish? I saw the ones MH is advertising. I have a few ideas floating around in my head.


----------



## jaycook

alldaylong said:


> Looks sharp Jay, I do have a question though. How durable is the finish? I saw the ones MH is advertising. I have a few ideas floating around in my head.


Thanks a million guys.

Alldaylong, it's exactly the same finish that is on nearly every vehicle on the road now days. After the prep and primer work, the color goes down and then clear goes on top. I'm not sure what the base would be called, but most guys just call it base. The clear is a polyurethane with a catalyst for hardener. So, it's pretty tough, but just like your car, it can be damaged. But take care of it and it should look good for a long time. Sun light and bad weather ain't gonna hurt it.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Good job Jay. Messing with paint can be and is a pain. I painted a 75 vette once or should I say 4 times. The whole car was perfect, except a spot the size of a softball where the t-tops met. Paint can be but most times is not your friend when looking for flawless.


----------



## Drundel

That looks awesome. I bet a maroon and white combo on a black blank would look great for an A&M rod.


----------



## MikeK

The elliptical inlays really came out well!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

alldaylong said:


> Looks sharp Jay, I do have a question though. How durable is the finish? I saw the ones MH is advertising. I have a few ideas floating around in my head.


U want to know how durable it is just look at the side of a car after a doors been open up on it. If u fish are through it around it will chip and then look very bad. The thicker the paint the deeper the chip. Don't paint if your going to fish with it.


----------



## Swampland

QTRODS said:


> U want to know how durable it is just look at the side of a car after a doors been open up on it. If u fish are through it around it will chip and then look very bad. The thicker the paint the deeper the chip. Don't paint if your going to fish with it.


If the seat will get chipped and dented while fishing with it answer this question for me. Why do you paint your seats ? I noticed you started painting your seats after Jay posted some of his. His work is as professional as it can get. I know because I have some of his painted seats. What makes yours better ? Will your painted seats and rods you paint with a spray can last longer than a professional paint job ?

Please let us all know why you paint them if as you said above . " Quote "If u fish are through it around it will chip and then look very bad. The thicker the paint the deeper the chip.


----------



## Swampland

I'd rather use the reel seat painted the right way rather than your way. And if I recall Terry, I assume your talking about Terry Jones at FTU used automotive paint and air brushes to paint his rods and seats.

Oh and another thing please explain what you mean by I'm another one you have to deal with.


----------



## Billy 40

Jay, the grip & seat are a perfect match, well done. I have never painted a seat nor a blank, but I have been buying Matagi seats for almost 10 years, and I have had blanks painted by a friend. At NERBs gatherings, I've had presentations given by builders who have succesfully painted both seats and blanks, and they have extensively tested various paints, and methods. 

Properly painted, the reel seat and blanks will not chip. They will get scratched, but if prepped, primed, painted with a quality paint, and finished with an auto body clear - they are extremely durable.


----------



## mark blabaum

Jay great job on the build and I personally love the painted seats. 

Bennie, you seem to have an ax to grind and I don't understand why you feel that you have to drag others down. You just don't seem like you play well with others. :headknock


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

Go ahead and wast yur time doing it jays way, and it will chip. It's auto motive paint it's for hard surfaces metal and it will chip ask a auto painter not billy Willie. When u walk into walmart look at some car doors. So if u put that rod in a bass boat banging around in a rod box I will put money on it that it will chip. About Terry I was in ftu one day and he had done a seat an he said he used the clear coat method and it was nice. I suggest u put a coat of flex coat. Look on line and watch lure painter they put a polymer finish to protect the paint from being removed from under water brush.


----------



## jaycook

My seats are in at least four or five states, and a minimum of three countries. I wish I would have kept count, but its somewhere around 120 that I have submitted to the sandpaper torture. There has not been one single complaint. But, I get request for them constantly. I wish I could do more, but I'm not in the painting business. 

I don't worry about door dings in my seats, I don't fish in parking lots.


----------



## Swampland

So if I have to get my truck door repainted I should use a few cans of spray paint and use Flex Coat to protect the paint. How would you rig up a motor to turn my door while the Flex Coat is drying ?


----------



## Billy 40

jaycook said:


> My seats are in at least four or five states, and a minimum of three countries. I wish I would have kept count, but its somewhere around 120


So here we have someone with extensive experiance giving advice on his process to end up with Quality Tackle. Versus a guy who looks like he fingerpaints. Jay, maybe that's the problem, you don't have enough fingers to paint the Quick Tackle method.


----------



## jaycook

Lmao!! You hit the nail on the head Billy. I get a 10% discount on gloves.


----------



## 2400tman

Awesome read guys!!!

Jay, those look awesome!
I have 2 of Jays rejects... He said there was a couple of flaws on them and I have looked them over and over and over.. I cant find a thing wrong with them!!!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!
I WILL build on them SOON I HOPE!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

how much money did you make own that real seat venture that made you so famous


----------



## jaycook

I've lost a fortune. I lose money on every seat I paint, and every rod I build. The profit in rod building doesn't come close to what I earn. It takes a long time to get one of my rods, but it sure does cost more than anybody else's.


----------



## jaycook

QTRODS said:


> U are another one I have to deal with, I was painting before jay was building rods. U do not have to do all that work, layers of auto paint. All u have to do is put one base coat and pearl if u want then all u do is put a coat of flex coat for protection and durability. Very simple I even taught Terry this. U can use rattle can paints. U do not have to do all the work jay has been
> doing ., sanding and priming. All u do is buy vinyl bumper paint prep at the
> auto store and spray it on your reel seat after cleaning with prep soil then start your paint. The paint is protected by the flex coat that is design to take bump and flex. If u are going to fish with it I suggest to do it this way.


Was this one done with your proven method? It looks like the "paint" has peeled off the threads before it ever saw water. Maybe I'll stick with what I'm doing.


----------



## jaycook

QTRODS said:


> What some people on here do not understand that those closeups where shot on digital micro with a zieus lens camera. It show stuff the necked does not see.


It's called a macro lens. This is a single foot Fuji 6. It's not one of those "big ole blanks". Shot with a Canon macro EF100mm 1:2.8. And, lit by two 500w halogen work lamps. Oh, and the foot wasn't ground down, filed, or sanded. This one is a very good example of what is possible, although not all of mine come out quite this perfect. Because I am not perfect. If anybody want's to step up their game, get a visor with the magnifier lens to use while wrapping and finishing, and get a good macro lens. If it looks good when its larger than life, it will look perfect in anybody's hand.


----------



## Billy 40

JAy, you're doing it all wrong!! I think you need to encapsulate the guide ring with epoxy. MAgnifying glass style of epoxy finish. 

Pictures are worth 1,000 words. That blue reel seat in the above quote was definitely done with a fingerpaint technique, fat fingers don't fit in teh grooves of a seat.


----------



## jaycook

Yeah, your probably right.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Well Bennie no one will ever call you a suck ***.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

patfatdaddy said:


> Well Bennie no one will ever call you a suck ***.


They probably want and chicken **** either


----------



## Billy 40

I don't think anyone wants to eat chicken sh1t. 

Youre English are as bad of you're rods


----------



## jreynolds

Lmfao!!!


----------



## jaycook

Ok, thats enough. Let this thread die a natural death. I'll make it easy Benny, I'll stay off your post and you stay off mine. Problem solved, lets all go build some rods...or better yet, go fishing.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

jaycook said:


> Ok, thats enough. Let this thread die a natural death. I'll make it easy Benny, I'll stay off your post and you stay off mine. Problem solved, lets all go build some rods...or better yet, go fishing.


u can kiss my a8s jay boy, u want me to duplicate that guide wrap. that is nothing i mean nothing. 
lets get every thing into prespective here u live about 30 miles from me and i have never met u. i am at ford park with a booth and someones walk up to me and says i know u jay cook and case william says u dont build nothing but ****. u give rods away for a hobby but i sell them for a profit to keep my doors open. billy willie this is the rest of that rod.


----------



## jaycook

You blame every flaw on something. It's not you fault...ever. And if you can blame somebody else, that's even better. How many times have you posted that you listened to somebody and they didn't know what they were taking about. My pic of the guide wrap was to prove that the macro lens wasn't why you have all those gaps. If your happy with the work you do, that's great. But it doesn't make sense to do that type of work and then run down everybody else's work like your up on a mountain. THAT's why people will talk about you. Knowledge is not an excuse for shoddy work. And, I don't know anything about the Ford Park thing. I would never try to take your customer Benny. I don't have time for them. There is always a build laying around for family, but I have turned down at least ten full paying customers in the last month. So, why would I try to keep you from getting work.

You need to talk to all the people that I know on this board, other rod forums, and Facebook. I'm not trying to be arrogant, but I bet not one single person has a problem with me. But, you will say that I've paid them off with free stuff. Nothing is free, I'm just trying to give back to the rod building community for everything it has given me.


----------



## cfulbright

Jay is right he turned me down, and I respect that. He does it as a hobby and does great work that's why I PM'ed him.


That green is sick btw Jay! Keep it up!


----------



## Goags

Bennie, you're starting to embarrass us all...this is supposed to be a site where we can all learn something, share our ideas, and have fun doing it.


----------



## jaycook

QTRODS said:


> u can not even see the thread In your s hot. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Benny, please refrain from the name calling. It's offensive. Your a grown man, use your words. Surely you can pick some better ones to express yourself.


----------



## jaycook

cfulbright said:


> Jay is right he turned me down, and I respect that. He does it as a hobby and does great work that's why I PM'ed him.
> 
> That green is sick btw Jay! Keep it up!


You don't know how bad I hate turning somebody down. Getting request for your work, from people you dont know, when your not trying to sell it is the ultimate compliment.


----------



## mark blabaum

Goags said:


> Bennie, you're starting to embarrass us all...this is supposed to be a site where we can all learn something, share our ideas, and have fun doing it.


Amen Jerry, it's really sad to see this forum drop to this level. It seems to stem from one persons warped perspective of his own work, and the lack of respect for his fellow rod builders. Bennie, I know that your feelings are hurt, but you're not making any one but yourself look foolish.


----------



## jreynolds

Really...enough is enough with this dude. Who moderates this forum?


----------



## JuanC

It looks like he's been banned.


----------



## Trouthunter

> refrain from the name calling. It's offensive.


Yes it is and yes he has.

TH


----------



## fishinaggie78

*banned*

I don't say much on here, mostly read and listen and try to learn from those that know and contribute that knowledge. Never have cared for all of the petty BS that often pops up on the boards, perhaps due to the anonymity that the internet affords. Kind of like driving - you can take a perfectly gentle and courteous individual and put him/her behind the wheel of an automobile and wind up with a crazed maniac. Then again, sometimes you just have a person that's belligerent from the "get go".
*Thank God and Greyhound* *you're* *gone* That load on my mind got lighter ...
Roy Clark
enough said
:texasflag


----------

